# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Quán A Sồi - Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Nằm trên đại lộ Nguyễn Văn Linh, gần khu đô thị mới Phú Mỹ Hưng, quán được trang trí khá khang trang, lịch sự, thoáng mát, thích hợp cho các buổi họp mặt, liên hoan, sinh nhật.
Quán chuyên phục vụ các loại hải sản, các món lẩu và đặc biệt là bia tươi Đức mang hương vị độc đáo. 

THÔNG TIN NHÀ HÀNG	

Tên nhà hàng	Quán A Sồi

Ðịa chỉ	46/11 Bis Nguyễn Văn Linh, P. Tân Thuận Tây, Q.7, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ cầu Tân Thuận 2 quẹo phải qua đại lộ Nguyễn Văn Linh khoảng 100m sẽ thấy quán.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 8728009/ 0903657783

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán A Sồi_


Cùng khám phá *Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan nhau o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

thêm 1 địa điểm nhậu nữa

----------

